# Let Me In [Based on the novel by John Ajvide Lindqvist]



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2010)

"Let Me In" tells a terrifying tale about an alienated 12-year old boy named Owen (Kodi Smit-McPhee) who is viciously bullied by his classmates and neglected by his divorcing parents. Achingly lonely, Owen spends his days plotting revenge on his middle school tormentors and his evenings spying on the other inhabitants of his apartment complex. His only friend is his new neighbor Abby (Chloe Moretz), an eerily self-possessed young girl who lives next door with her silent father (Oscar nominee Richard Jenkins). A frail, troubled child about Owen's age, Abby emerges from her heavily curtained apartment only at night and always barefoot, seemingly immune to the bitter winter elements. Recognizing a fellow outcast, Owen opens up to her and before long, the two have formed a unique bond. 

Starring: Chloe Moretz (Hit-Girl) 


*Spoiler*: _other people_ 



    * Kodi Smit-McPhee as Owen
    * Chloë Moretz as Abby
    * Richard Jenkins as Abby's guardian
    * Sasha Barrese as Virginia
    * Dylan Minnette as Kenny
    * Cara Buono as Owen's mother
    * Elias Koteas as a policeman
    * Jimmy "Jax" Pinchak as Mark
    * Nicolai Dorian as Donald
    * Brett DelBuono as Jimmy
    * Chris Browning as Jack
    * Seth Adkins as Dan
    * Taylor Warden as Swimmer/Diver
    * Rowbie Orsatti as Scottie Tate




*Trailer*


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Wasn't there a thread like this already? Or was that just for the Swedish version?

Oh well, Hitgirl is in it? :33

I'll see it *pedobear senses are tingling*


----------



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2010)

Morse code says "HELP ME"


----------



## ethereal (Jul 1, 2010)

I hope this flops hard. The original, _Let The Right One In_, is a masterpiece and it should not have been touched.


----------



## Din (Jul 1, 2010)

_Owen? Abby?_
I'm sorry, I guess turning Oskar and Eli into Oscar and Elie just wasn't _American _enough.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2010)

...Owen and Abby? The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Koi (Jul 1, 2010)

I feel bad for thinking the trailer makes it look like it could be decent.  Maybe.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2010)

names are minor + Chloe Moretz aka Hit-Girl is the lead


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> I feel bad for thinking the trailer makes it look like it could be decent.  Maybe.



The trailer does make it look faithful to the original film and the book. I was originally disinterested in a shallow Hollywood cash-in, but it actually looks like the guy behind it is at least trying to capture the essence of what made the film so good.

At the very least, this should be one of the better adaptations/remakes we've seen in a while. *cough*unlike The Last Airbender*cough*


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2010)

ethereal said:


> I hope this flops hard. The original, _Let The Right One In_, is a masterpiece and it should not have been touched.



Wouldn't go as far as to say Masterpiece, it was good. This could very well be just as good.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 22, 2010)

SDCC10:Let Me In Poster!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2010)

I didnt care for the original, so Im indifferent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't seen the original, so I'm indifferent.

I'll watch this and see what it's all about. Then probably masturbate, I'm not going to even pretend I won't.


----------



## Sine (Jul 22, 2010)

Adore the original. Hated the idea of this remake but everything released so far about it seems attractive; must see it.


gorgeous.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't even see why they need to make a remake. It seems pointless to me. Why don't they just give the orginal more exposure? Is it just because no one watches foreign films? Is it because most people are too lazy to read subtitles? Is Hollywood remaking the film the only way people will watch it? 

I would understand if they were presenting thier own interpretation of the book or something. But, they seem to just be lazy and uncreative and just copy the movie, changing the names/locations/etc. Argh! And the new title just sounds retarded to me. I'm not planning to go see this, ever. Though, I might watch Let the Right One In again at some point this week.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2010)

keiiya said:


> I don't even see why they need to make a remake. It seems pointless to me. Why don't they just give the orginal more exposure? Is it just because no one watches foreign films? Is it because most people are too lazy to read subtitles? Is Hollywood remaking the film the only way people will watch it?
> 
> I would understand if they were presenting thier own interpretation of the book or something. But, they seem to just be lazy and uncreative and just copy the movie, changing the names/locations/etc. Argh! And the new title just sounds retarded to me. I'm not planning to go see this, ever. Though, I might watch Let the Right One In again at some point this week.



People aren't interested in foreign films, and LTROI is very foreigny in tone and pace, which might not sit well with casual American audiences.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 23, 2010)

The trailer gives the remake the same feel (e.g. tone and pace) as the original though. Well, to me anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2010)

Maybe it will be an exception. Who knows.

But that doesnt change the fact that Americans dont like watching foreign films due to 

1) Not liking to read(for subtitles)

2) Not liking cheesy dubbing.

There are the occasional trends, but otherwise, they prefer being marketable. Currently, foreign movies dont sell.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2010)

Pacing was a pain in the ass in the original as well as some shitty dialog, hope that'll be changed.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Pacing was a pain in the ass in the original *as well as some shitty dialog, *hope that'll be changed.



There was some kind of mix-up with the early home video release where they actually used a crappier translation than the one used for the theatrical release.

But yeah, didn't much care for the original adaption, doubt my problems with it would be fixed in this adaption.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2010)

I think the trailer looks great.  But I have been fooled by many trailers before (Max Payne, Airbender, etc).  I will see it if it gets good reviews.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2010)

The film adaptation of Let the Right One In is my favourite film of all time.

I _am_ interested how this reinterpretation will be, even given Hollywood's track record.

So I'll wait and see.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 25, 2010)

Trailer #2
Popwatch


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks decent.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2010)

A lot of people are complaining that they don't want a Hollywood remake.  None of the trailers I have seen have a very Hollywood feel to them.  This is a British film.  It's another international version of an international film in my opinion.  I'm excited about it.  Chloe Moretz was an excellent choice.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 26, 2010)

I wasn't complaining that it was a Hollywood remake, just that they were remaking it at all. I can understand when some old films get a remake, sometimes, just to give them a new lease on life. But this film was released in 2008.
Well, that is just my opinion.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2010)

keiiya said:


> I wasn't complaining that it was a Hollywood remake, just that they were remaking it at all. I can understand when some old films get a remake, sometimes, just to give them a new lease on life. But this film was released in 2008.
> Well, that is just my opinion.



It's not a remake of "Let The Right One In," it's another adaptation of the original Novel. No big deal since LTROI apparently deviated form some of the themes.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 26, 2010)

Red Band Trailer 
Miley Sings Star Spangled Banner like Crap.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Red Band Trailer
> Miley Sings Star Spangled Banner like Crap.



Best trailer so far.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 3, 2010)

Clip -


----------



## Table (Sep 4, 2010)

I liked the Swedish one.... not sure how I feel about this one.  Guess I'll have to watch it an see.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAG89M7zhsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Sep 10, 2010)

New trailer - Part  2


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 10, 2010)

Rukia said:


> A lot of people are complaining that they don't want a Hollywood remake.  None of the trailers I have seen* have a very Hollywood feel to them*.  This is a British film.  It's another international version of an international film in my opinion.  I'm excited about it.  Chloe Moretz was an excellent choice.


lol


those lips are creepy.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Sep 15, 2010)

I saw the original Swedish version, and loved it.  I have heard the remake is even better, but we shall see...


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 15, 2010)

I haven't seen the original, but this does capture my interest. I think I will see it. 

Also, it's a shame that people don't enjoy foreign films because too much because there are some really good one. Hopefully this remake will stay faithful to its counterpart, assuming it's as good as people are saying.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2010)

This film is getting really good reviews so far.

(Toronto liked it at least.)


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 15, 2010)

^ Well that's good to know. Means it'll be worth the time.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 20, 2010)

*Let Me In (October 1, 2010 release)*

I couldn't find a thread for this movie although I did look through a few pages in this section.

Anyway, I recently saw a commercial for this movie on TV and it looked really creepy so I looked it up:



It looks like this is going to be a very well done film....and perhaps will make up for a lot of people hating Vampires due to Twilight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2010)

I saw the full trailor for the first time in "Devil", and it actually looked pretty good. I might even like it more than the original(which I didn't like).


----------



## Vanity (Sep 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I saw the full trailor for the first time in "Devil", and it actually looked pretty good. I might even like it more than the original(which I didn't like).



I haven't seen the original one. I didn't even know this was a remake until I was reading about it.

How old is the original one and was it called the same thing?

From the reviews from the critics so far, apparently this one is better than the original....which isn't something you tend to hear people say about most remakes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2010)

"Let the Right One In" is the original and I think it was made in 2008.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> "Let the Right One In" is the original and I think it was made in 2008.



Really? Wow that wasn't even that long ago. :S Kind of weird to make a remake 2 years later.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2010)

original wasn't american enough


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Better than the original?

Quite a claim.

I'll see during the opening week.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Really? Wow that wasn't even that long ago. :S Kind of weird to make a remake 2 years later.



It's not uncommon to remake foreign films.

Hell, we've remade Punisher and Hulk in a short amount of time, and those were American.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm with Martial.  I wasn't crazy about the original.  There is a good chance I will prefer this one.

And props to Chloe Moretz.  She has been very smart at choosing roles so far.  500 Days of Summer, Kick-Ass, Let Me In, etc.  Her current project is a Martin Scorsese movie... so that also sounds promising.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 21, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> It's not uncommon to remake foreign films.
> 
> Hell, we've remade Punisher and Hulk in a short amount of time, and those were American.



Oh it was a foreign film....I guess that explains it then.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 22, 2010)

Probably is better than the original. Remakes with good directors have always been some of the best films out.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 1, 2010)

*Let The Right One In American Remake*

Fellow NF'ers. For too long had we had to endure the onslaught of Twlight and Stephanie Meyer's morals being shoved down our throats. For too long have we had to sit by and watch as Sparking Vampires became the new standard. For too long have we had to slap ourselves silly when a person took off their shirts and be called werewolves.

That time is over!

Offically today, on October 1st, we have been treated with the American remake to the Let the Right One In, Let me In.



Here, the actors do a fine job, the original story is kept to the best of its ability and buckets upon buckets of blood are present on screen. Having witnessed both the original and the remake myself, I can safely say, this is the movie to see!



Please, do yourself a favor: go out and buy a ticket and make this movie in the Top 5 box office. You will be satisfied!


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 1, 2010)

Thread is Satan.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 1, 2010)

Vegeta said:


> Thread is Satan.



Do explain.


----------



## Nunally (Oct 1, 2010)

moretz is the ONLY reason i'd ever go and see that movie

i can't help but feel hollywood would kill it


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2010)

This could've been, no, should've been so much better.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 1, 2010)

satan

wat up


----------



## Shodai (Oct 1, 2010)

Who hard deleted my post from this thread

Bitch


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 1, 2010)

So is this as good as the original?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 1, 2010)

Rob` said:


> So is this as good as the original?



Yes and no. The plot and the story beats are just as good as the original. It does have a few tone shift problems, too much music to heighten the feeling, thus ruining it, and some of the vampire CG was terrible.

But overall, Chole Moretz delivers.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2010)

Heard was much better pacing then the original, good cause that shit is so overrated.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2010)

I never liked the original. With dramas, you simply need to make an emotional connection with the characters, which didnt happen for me.

But I was also thrown off by the scripts lame, contrived, plot driving moments of retarded logic. 

It was a well made movie though. I just didnt like it.

"Let Me In" fixes the script for the most part, although the cop investigating the apartment alone was idiotic and there is that age old cliche of a victim turning up his radio as loud as possible so that the killer can nab him without anyone noticing. 

But once again, I didnt make a connection.

Also, I always felt both of these movies fumbled their themes. It bugged me to know end that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the kid seems to reject violence signified by him dropping the knife, but then he seems perfectly cool with it after the pool scene. What message does that come across as? Violence is bad unless it helps you. They tone down the "rejecting violence" bit, but there is no message in the long run. The film tells us evil is bad via a speach of regan, but Owen simply seems to embrace it and the movie never makes enough of an attempt to criticize him for it. Pretentious movies need a well drawn message




I did think the remake fumbled the pool scene(which was the best scene in the original) a bit too.

But not a bad movie. I liked it more than not.


----------



## Lovewitches (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice              .


----------



## illmatic (Oct 2, 2010)

Friday $1.9M, Estimated Weekend $5.2M


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 2, 2010)

I really liked the original, was just a different feel than the horror I had seen before. Thought it was a real beautiful film, in a weird way. I'm meh about the remake, I'm perfectly fine watching the original.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 3, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Friday $1.9M, Estimated Weekend $5.2M



I can't believe this; the one good vampire romance film and it can't even break the top 5.

*I hope you're happy, you Twilight Fangirls!*


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2010)

Surprised?

What makes fans like it but makes no one want to see it is that its too slow paced for American tastes.

Marketing it as a horror was a stupid idea too.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 4, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I can't believe this; the one good vampire romance film and it can't even break the top 5.
> 
> *I hope you're happy, you Twilight Fangirls!*



Is it really that surprising?

Anyway, I went to see this. Loved the movie. I thought it was really well done. Twilight is super lame in comparison. :S I saw the first Twilight movie(the only Twilight thing I have seen) and I thought it was pretty meh. I didn't feel like it wasn't worth watching at least once but it was nothing special at all obviously.


*Spoiler*: _About the bullies_ 




I have to admit I didn't really have much of a problem with them being killed. :S As in, well, I don't agree with bullies actually being dealt with that way but you don't really feel sorry for them either you know?

Apparently when my uncle was young and he got bullied some kid tackled him down and my uncle stabbed the guy in the back with a pocket knife....basically it was just a little prick. He didn't mean to really hurt the guy but he just wanted him to leave him alone. I don't feel like there's much of a problem with that....it was self-defense actually since the bully was on him and forcing him into the ground and my uncle didn't know how badly he'd be hurt by this other kid(who was much bigger than my uncle) if he didn't do something. Which is why he reached up over the guy's shoulder and stabbed him....just a little prick.

But yeah....you don't want to try to seriously hurt someone.





*Spoiler*: _More spoilers so tagging_ 




I would like to hope that Owen could find a better way to help Abby survive though....like getting blood bags from blood donation. That's given blood in which no one needs to die(or get made into a vampire themselves from surviving a vampire attack).

A vampire could be supplied this way without anything bad happening.

I mean if vampires were real and I somehow befriended one, that's what I would try to do. No murdering people. If the guardian didn't want to go on killing people, perhaps he should have thought of this? It's honestly a pretty harmless way to supply a vampire.

Needing blood to live doesn't mean other people actually have to die. Humans need blood from other humans to live all the time. It's the exact reason why we have blood donation/blood banks in the first place. In some ways you could say that when we need that blood from other people we're kind of being like vampires....we just don't forcefully take it but people are willing to give so that we can live.





*Spoiler*: _Also about the cop..._ 




About the cop investigating alone....yeah I guess that is rather cliche but it seems like they live in a pretty small town. I'm not sure what the population of that place actually is but maybe they don't have many cops? I admit that's not a great excuse though. lol.




I'm still giving the movie a 10/10 because I personally liked it a lot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2010)

I was going to concede that as its a small town, maybe he was the only cop. But then I remembered an earlier scene(I think after the first death) where you see him talking with a bunch of other cops.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I was going to concede that as its a small town, maybe he was the only cop. But then I remembered an earlier scene(I think after the first death) where you see him talking with a bunch of other cops.




*Spoiler*: __ 




I can't remember. LOL. But yeah....I guess if you're entering the home of a suspected serial killer, you'd call for back-up from other towns too? Although he thought the killer was already dead(since the old guy died already) and was just going to check out the house where the guy lives?

Also those bullies were really bad by the way....I mean it seemed like they were going to kill the kid at the end and said they might poke out one of his eyes. :S That's pretty serious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2010)

Cop:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, at the absolute least, small towns usually have civilian deputies. But regardless, when the main kid first sees the cop, the cop is talking to a lot of other cops




Bullies
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Only the older brother was that bad. All the other bullies were obviously disturbed by the happenings. Even the main one. The brother was flat out a sociopath. 

In the original, its the same way, with even the main bully telling him to stop. This did bug me, as Abby pretty much kills kids who dont know any better, although in the original she spares one.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Cop:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah I know it was mostly the one kid that was bad....but the other kids weren't making him stop. That doesn't mean they should die.....but it wasn't exactly going to save the kid's life if they just stood there and did nothing.

Regardless I don't tend to feel too sorry for bullies. Had bad experience with them myself and my boyfriend got his nose broken by bullies for no reason other than them simply wanting to beat him up when he was 13. :/ Kids are messed up sometimes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2010)

Vanity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May I remind you that the protagonist was no better. In fact, he was probably worse. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He actually allowed people to be KILLED. Shutting the door while the cop was being brutally murdered was cold. The bullies, at least, probably didnt expect anything bad to happen. They were simply too scared of the older one to do anything. Owen knew what was happening.

This could be an interesting parallel, but the movie had no interest in it. We're supposed to be happy that they're now together, even though either Abby will change her ways and die for it or Owen more likely will be a serial killer




This is why I wasn't fond of either movie. They had all these great ideas for themes, but failed to explore any of them. The original at least stressed the homoerotic angle


*Spoiler*: __ 



Solidified when it's revealed the vampire didn't have a gender. In the remake, it's only implied. 




I will never understand the appeal for either movie, although I guess I respect that people do love it.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> May I remind you that the protagonist was no better. In fact, he was probably worse.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah that's true....although even if he saved the cop the cop would turn into a vampire too(since when he shut the door the cop had already been attacked)....although Owen probably doesn't know that and is also probably afraid to go against Abby perhaps.

I guess just personally the bullies bothered me more, probably just due to my own life experiences. It just makes me hate them more.




Anyway I think people that like the movie are people who can relate to these feelings or people like the movie because it's a bit different than your average vampire movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Abby doesn't have to die to give up her ways. I don't think getting blood from the blood bank would be such a bad thing.

Perhaps some day she will want to die though because who really wants to live forever?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2010)

Vanity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) I was bullied too, and that still doesn't change my thinking. Owen had no excuse. He was just as bad as the bullies, except we were supposed to think differently. He even enjoyed seeing the bully get bullied by his older brother, failing to realize there is obviously a cycle. 

2) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe, but I'm talking cinematically. Abby doesn't deserve to live. She's a killer who has taken or ruined the lives of countless people. Another issue I have with a movie: In its eyes, what she did was forgiveable and there's nothing to suggest she feels remorse. 




Edit: For the record, "Let the Right One In" isn't THAT unique. "Near Dark" is pretty much the same thing except with adults......and it's more entertaining.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) I was bullied too, and that still doesn't change my thinking. Owen had no excuse. He was just as bad as the bullies, except we were supposed to think differently. He even enjoyed seeing the bully get bullied by his older brother, failing to realize there is obviously a cycle.
> 
> 2)
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm not saying I agree with it. It's just I was personally more disturbed by the bullies for some reason. I can't really help what ends up disturbing me more. Perhaps because they actually take 'enjoyment' in what they do? I don't know. Even though other people in the movie did bad things too it never seemed like they 'enjoyed' it.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I guess the lack of blame the movie has for them has to do with them being 12? I don't know.




Anyway, well you most likely watch way more movies than I do considering that I sometimes go months without seeing a movie. I've never heard of Near Dark.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, the important thing is that you enjoyed it. As much as I enjoy bitching about it, it's only because I envy the fans. It's never fun not liking a movie. 

Unless said movie is Visitor Q......then at least you know you're not a bad person.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, the important thing is that you enjoyed it. As much as I enjoy bitching about it, it's only because I envy the fans. It's never fun not liking a movie.
> 
> Unless said movie is Visitor Q......then at least you know you're not a bad person.



Yeah true especially when you paid money to see it and then feel like you wasted it because you hated it.

I thought you were neutral to it though?

I just hate it when I see a movie and then feel like I just wasted 2 hours of my life watching it. I actually rarely hate a movie that much though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Yeah true especially when you paid money to see it and then feel like you wasted it because you hated it.
> 
> I thought you were neutral to it though?
> 
> I just hate it when I see a movie and then feel like I just wasted 2 hours of my life watching it. I actually rarely hate a movie that much though.



It's a case of I was expecting a great-good movie and got a.....mediocre movie instead. 

I guess I didn't hate it as much as I despised its reception. The funny thing is I'll be the complete opposite sometimes. I gave pretty much a similar rating to "The Last Airbender", but I defend it so much because I dont think it's as bad as others say it is.

Rating "Let Me In" was hard because while I felt the same way as I did about "LTROI", I do think it's the technically superior movie. But I just don't see the hype. If the reception wasn't as positive, I wouldn't have minded it as much.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> It's a case of I was expecting a great-good movie and got a.....mediocre movie instead.
> 
> I guess I didn't hate it as much as I despised its reception. The funny thing is I'll be the complete opposite sometimes. I gave pretty much a similar rating to "The Last Airbender", but I defend it so much because I dont think it's as bad as others say it is.
> 
> Rating "Let Me In" was hard because while I felt the same way as I did about "LTROI", I do think it's the technically superior movie. But I just don't see the hype. If the reception wasn't as positive, I wouldn't have minded it as much.



I never really felt like this movie was hyped that much since it's not like it's even made much money at the box office.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2010)

Vanity said:


> I never really felt like this movie was hyped that much since it's not like it's even made much money at the box office.



Im talking critically, not financially.

Also, I refer more to the original(which the remake was nearly identical too).


----------



## Vanity (Oct 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Im talking critically, not financially.
> 
> Also, I refer more to the original(which the remake was nearly identical too).



Okay I see what you mean.....although I agree with the critics about this movie since I liked it.

But anyway....I just dislike it more when totally crap movies do well at the box office.....because if crappy movies do well at the box office it's more likely that we'll keep getting crappy movies that follow the same formula. Oh well.


----------



## Kira-chan (Oct 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> For the record, "Let the Right One In" isn't THAT unique. "Near Dark" is pretty much the same thing except with adults......and it's more entertaining.


I disagree with Near Dark being more entertaining, but I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw a similarity there (at least with Let Me In, I haven't seen the original).


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2010)

> But anyway....I just dislike it more when totally crap movies do well at the box office.....because if crappy movies do well at the box office it's more likely that we'll keep getting crappy movies that follow the same formula. Oh well.



Yeah thats true. 




Kira-chan said:


> I disagree with Near Dark being more entertaining, but I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw a similarity there (at least with Let Me In, I haven't seen the original).



Well, entertaining is another subjective term. I guess faster paced would be the better one?

More violence and action happens.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2011)

So I finally saw the Hollywood film.

Having expected the worst, given the track record of remakes, I'm glad that Let Me In wasn't a bad remake.

The film's more rooted in horror than the Swedish film, though.

Between the two, I like the Swedish film adaptation better due to it 'subtlety', to put it one way, and the shotmaking.

I like the differences. Let Me In does have its own strengths. The cop, for instance.

Thought they should have left in the deleted scene.

Ending's definitely a different flavour.

My biggest surprise though. . .

I marked out when I looked up the cast list and realize *CASEY JONES FROM TMNT* was the cop.


----------

